# Alla Italia - June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Back again with another report from Belgium. 

No history on this place to be fair, which is a shame, as the building is very impressive from the outside. 
Think it used to be an old casino/spa rooms. Main attraction is the front of the building. That wall!! Which is actually right infront of the town centres bus stops and very big glass windows! LOL.
i did enjoy walking around the corridors tho, i have a thing for corridors 

Visited with Miz Firestorm, Skankypants and Immortal Shadow. This was one of 11 sites we hit in a long weekend! 

As you probably know by now, all pics are straight off my SD card and unedited.

Hope you enjoy


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Alla Italia - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

I hope you enjoyed my photos 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 10, 2014)

2nd shot is bloody fantastic! I saw it and instantly went wow! which is not something that happens when I check peoples posts on here!!
The ceiling is incredible along with the pillars! you have outdone yourself mate, honestly gobsmacked! a report I really loved despite no history! damn you may be twisting my leg and arm to go with you next time! brilliant stuff be impressed with this! i certainly am


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> 2nd shot is bloody fantastic! I saw it and instantly went wow! which is not something that happens when I check peoples posts on here!!
> The ceiling is incredible along with the pillars! you have outdone yourself mate, honestly gobsmacked! a report I really loved despite no history! damn you may be twisting my leg and arm to go with you next time! brilliant stuff be impressed with this! i certainly am



Best feedback ive ever received and its very much appreciated mate. Thanks very much. I am quite proud of my photos from this place. Was a nice chilled out explore, even meeting a couple of German explorers in there too 

Yes mate, id love to sort out a euro explore with you man. Lets make it happen


----------



## MrDan (Jul 10, 2014)

I hope I was going to get an invite 

Nice one Stew  Definitely more to it than what everyone else has been showing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2014)

MrDan said:


> I hope I was going to get an invite
> 
> Nice one Stew  Definitely more to it than what everyone else has been showing.



Of course you will MrDan!! And yeah, all i saw before i went was pics of that wall and ceiling. The place is huge!!


----------



## Cachewoo (Jul 10, 2014)

What a belter ! Really nice m8 lovely photos.


----------



## Big C (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh my goodness!! What a place.

Thank you for these pictures... x10


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 10, 2014)

Excellent stuff mate..some great shots there..Belgium certainly seems to be the place too be.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 10, 2014)

Stunning-looking building. Great to see more from there than the usual 'daily fail ceiling'.


----------



## skankypants (Jul 10, 2014)

Spot on pal,,this place is a stunner...and for the pics being unedited ,think they are spot on,and shows it how it is,,,here's to the next trip shag


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 11, 2014)

All I can say is "Stunning" I wish my photos were so good straight off!! 
Like many, I'm going to have to get over there real soon.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 11, 2014)

That is simply amazing. Has to be up there in the top Euro sites! 
Fantastic photographs. My preference is to see them straight out of the camera as it's an accurate record. These are beautifully composed too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 11, 2014)

These have got to be some of the best images I,ve seen.The ceiling is really something thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 11, 2014)

Beautiful features, what a wonderful location!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 11, 2014)

I saw it and instantly went wow! which is not something that happens when I check peoples posts on here!!

Seriously!?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 11, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> All I can say is "Stunning" I wish my photos were so good straight off!!
> Like many, I'm going to have to get over there real soon.



Yeah, as Mockingbird said, i am twisting his arm! Lets arrange something.

QUOTE
UrbanX That is simply amazing. Has to be up there in the top Euro sites! 
Fantastic photographs. My preference is to see them straight out of the camera as it's an accurate record. These are beautifully composed too! 
Thanks for sharing 

Thanks very much UrbanX! Means alot!

QUOTE
flyboys90 These have got to be some of the best images I,ve seen.The ceiling is really something thanks for sharing. 

Cheers flyboys90  Best images, thats a compliment and a half 

QUOTE
Today 09:38 
Stealthstar79 I saw it and instantly went wow! which is not something that happens when I check peoples posts on here!!

Seriously!? 
Today 09:33 
Stealthstar79 Beautiful features, what a wonderful location!
Thanks for sharing! 

And Stealthstar79. Thanks very much. Im chuffed. You are not the first person to say WOW 

Thanks everyone

Ill get another report up tonight from Belgium

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## forker67 (Jul 11, 2014)

Amazing place and great pics, love it!.


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 12, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> All I can say is "Stunning" I wish my photos were so good straight off!!
> Like many, I'm going to have to get over there real soon.



You'll have to get up really early for this one, "day trip"


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 12, 2014)

OMG that one is stooopidly good...
That ceiling and walls is worth making a trip to Belgium !!
Fantastic shots and fantastic place.
I need to get my ass over to Belgium quick smart !!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 12, 2014)

Zedstar said:


> OMG that one is stooopidly good...
> That ceiling and walls is worth making a trip to Belgium !!
> Fantastic shots and fantastic place.
> I need to get my ass over to Belgium quick smart !!



Yes, yes you do!  Belgium has everything


----------

